
Show HN: my weekend project - branded order tracking for ecommerce - federiconitidi
https://showparcels.com/
======
federiconitidi
Hey guys, I wanted to share this weekend project with you.

Showparcels allows dropshippers/eCommerce stores to create a branded and
customized shipment tracking page for their customers.

It also allows to display related products on the order tracking page for
up/cross-sell customers when they visit it to check their delivery status.
Since many people check the tracking pages very often, you get quite a lot of
free traffic you can use to try to convert them again. You are also able to
implement your Facbook pixel or any other retargeting pixel on the page.

I've integrated multiple tracking APIs to get shipments data, so it basically
works with all the major 600 carriers worldwide.

Please reply to the post if you have any questions or feedback for me!

